
Rape Victims Asked to Hand Phones to Police - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/rape-victims-asked-to-hand-phones-to-police/
======
ColinWright
Lengthy discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19777513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19777513)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19790875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19790875)

